# Navigation screen repair?



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello, we got a vehicle with an in dash navigation system and last year when our windshield was damaged the people who repaired the windshield damaged the navigation system. The damage is a small round hole in the top layer on the screen. We put a piece of scotch tap in the hole and it makes it look much better, but the damage is still noticeable. Does any method exist for repairing this mark permanently? This imperfection is driving me nuts and we plan on keeping this vehicle another 4 years. We were willing to replace the screen but the dealership says they would replace the whole system and that would cost $2000. So please any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd get the people that fixed the windshield to pay the $2000!

I know of no way to fix such damage, other than replacement. One possibility might be the protective film you can buy for various touch-screen devices, it might hide it better.


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I'd get the people that fixed the windshield to pay the $2000!
> 
> I know of no way to fix such damage, other than replacement. One possibility might be the protective film you can buy for various touch-screen devices, it might hide it better.


It's my fathers car and I wanted him to do that but he didn't want to get into a legal battle, please don't ask me to explain my parents behavior. 

Protective film might be worth a try but I am afraid the damage still might show. This really sucks the screen isn't actually damaged, just that thin layer thats bonded with the screen.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.nushield.com/

http://www.navprotector.com/screen-protector-vehicle-navigation.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you don't want to get the people that actually damaged it to fix it, and you're afraid the repair with a screen film will show. I guess you're stuck with the hole in the screen...


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I guess I will try these products. If they don't work I guess down the road I can take my vehicle to an automotive AV shop and get them to install a navigation screen from a junked vehicle.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That won't be cheap...


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 31, 2006)

Since it can't be fixed I have no other choice.


----------

